# bass setup?



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hey guys i have a blaupunkt dallas cr85 receiver in my car. i know im cheap but i picked up a little subwoofer from goodwill for like 10 bucks. i was wondering how do i hook it up? there is a blue wire and according to the instruction manual for the receiver the blue cable that nothing plugs into is were it should go but it doesnt say anything about it going to a subwoofer it just says it goes to other speakers. idk how else to explain it. o ans the subwoofer says 5 ohms and 50 watts on the bottom just in case you need to know


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

blue wire is to turn on an amplifier for your sub woofer. You need to run the RCA's blue wire and power wire back to the amplifier, find a ground hook up the sub and tune it.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hmm idk i got another sub today i heard of something called a inline converter that i need to make the thing work as a bass. and i need an amp. could you give me some cheap ones? that are good


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

if your looking for cheap, you're talking to the wrong guy, I don't carry that cheap stuff 
You only need a line output converter if you have a stock stereo.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

Cool thanks


----------

